
Bike Share Oversupply in China: Huge Piles of Abandoned and Broken Bicycles - gajju3588
https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2018/03/bike-share-oversupply-in-china-huge-piles-of-abandoned-and-broken-bicycles/556268/?single_page=true
======
passivepinetree
Those pictures are amazing. The United States has been having similar
problems, just without the scale. See this article recently about the Dallas
bikeshare program: [http://money.cnn.com/2018/02/05/technology/dallas-
bikeshare-...](http://money.cnn.com/2018/02/05/technology/dallas-bikeshare-
limebike-ofo/index.html)

------
089723645897236
Capitalism's inherent problem in one series of images. I wonder how much
carbon is sitting in that pile.

------
ohjeez
It's awesome just for the photography.

------
gumby
They should send them to poorer countries

------
prolikewhoa
One of the worst paywalls I've ever seen.

Seattle fortunately isn't having any issues with Bike Share overcrowing except
for the few jokes. Someone put a bike on a wooden pole in Puget Sound, and put
a few on top of the Convention Center during PAX.

